# usb flash drive and gam_server - can't umount



## arachnid (Nov 16, 2008)

i've freebsd 7.1beta2 and gnome2.23 - all installed from cd 7.1b2
often i can't unmounted usb flash with fat32 -  because drive is busy. - fstat show, that only one service read this media - gam_server. all nautilus windows with this media is close and anyone programs read this flash drive. 
i read discussion but don't see any solution. 

anybody help me with troubles?


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 16, 2008)

Could you try "umount -f"?


----------



## arachnid (Nov 16, 2008)

yes, it's work. but comp use as desktop not only me and this bug for ordinary user is difficulty


----------

